# Weathering?



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I need some mega detailed info on realisitic weathering. Every time I try I seem to have probems. It would help to have some pictures and directions on how to do cirtain weathering effects.
I am currently weathering CSX Bethgons that are black.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure if you saw this thread, but it may help you some...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

That helped a little but that does not give me very much direction.

Search up a picture of a black csx bethgon on rrpicturearchives.net
and you will see what I am looking for.

Thanks though!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Weathering is hard to explain, it is a skill that grows through trial and error to a technique that each one is comfortable with. The hardest part is that you are your own worst critic, the second hardest part is getting up the courage to do it.

Here is my technique that may help you along the way>>> http://www.freewebs.com/shaygetz/tutorials/bigboy/bigboy.htm

I use the same technique, varying and changing the colors used for each project...modern cars would not have the soot of steam era cars and so forth.


----------

